# I smell like Breastmilk!!



## jchizever (Feb 19, 2007)

I think this is a weird question - but sometimes I get a whiff of me and I smell like breastmilk. Is this normal? Anyone else experience this? My dd is 3 months and I have noticed it on and off but someone recently commented on it and now I am self-consious.

Any help of suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

I remember that too. I thought it smelled good







I think it had to do with leaking because I don't smell it anymore.


----------



## jenmidwife2b (Jan 2, 2007)

It's probably just leakage...do you wear pads in your bra to catch leaking? If so, make sure you change them a couple times a day, you may be a heavy leaker and don't even know it. Fresh breastmilk smells good, old breastmilk smells soured.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I get that. I smell vaguely like buttery popcorn. Whadyado?


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

I think it smells like sandlewood. To me at least lol.


----------



## jchizever (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe that's what it is - I have been wearing my breast pads for a few days and then changing them. Boy do I feel stupid!


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

my 7 yr old daughter said i smelled like popcorn too.better than the smell of formula.


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Yup infact sometimes I swear my "BO" smells like breastmilk which isn't a bad smell and not taht I have stinky BO....LOL


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I have it, too. But it's not just at the "business end" of the breast - it comes from all over that region! And to me, DS's poopy diapers smell the same way. I call it "Eau du barn."


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I definitely smell like BM. One of the BF babies at DD's daycare LOVES me because I smell like his mama. And my DD loves his mama because she smells like BM too (and my DD hates most people).


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah! I love it! It's such a sweet smell.


----------



## tttiggerrr (May 28, 2005)

I never noticed it this time, but did with my DD. It went away after she was a few months old. I knocked it up to the leaking thing too.


----------

